# Portland, Maine - Meet



## JC1220 (Jun 4, 2008)

The weather been great as of late, how about a get together??


----------



## JC1220 (Jun 8, 2008)

Bueller... Bueller...

Am I the only one that lives the highest taxed state?

I was thinking Mackworth Island, tons of places to explore...


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll be up with family on vacation in late July - early August.  I believe we're staying in Yarmouth.  We come up to Maine at least twice a year for past 15 or so years.  I try to avoid the summer (and the huge throngs of tourists), but with kids now school age, we're stuck with summertime travel.


----------



## JC1220 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, it is Touron season here in Maine.  I'll be on vaca late July, 3rdish week but around other times.  Yarmouth has thier Clam Festival around the 19th if you are here then, usually a good time.


----------

